# Hotel Booking Site from Japan



## desertlover

Hi everyone!,

I'd like to make a booking online from Japan, and I was looking for a booking site like booking.com, but from Japan, a local one. Do you know of any popular one?

Arigatou gozaimasu!


----------



## nevaeh

Rakuten Travel? Expedia also has a Japanese website.


----------



## larabell

You didn't mention where you're going but if it's domestic, there's a site called Japanican. They seem to cater to non-Japanese visiting Japan but I had no problem booking a trip to Koyasan through them. When I travel overseas for personal reasons I usually just stop in at Across in Shinjuku because booking online here is kindof a pain to make sure everything is right.


----------

